# Dan Hamburger Veermaster



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, I finally got to try this one. Been waiting to get my hands on this for a while.

This is a classic virginia flake. Toasted grassy flavors and aromas. Smoke slow because it will bite a little. When smoked slow there's a kind of creaminess that comes out a little. There's not much more to say about this. Really, it's a must try.

When I think of virginia tobacco, this is the flavor I think of. I think HV is every bit as good as FVF. Of course I'll have to smoke a flake of that next to make sure!​


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

For me, this bites A LOT. I love this stuff, but I just can't smoke it with that bite no matter what I do.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I was hoping you would post a review of this, after you said you were going to have some. This sounds quite enticing.
I have not yet gotten tongue bite, I do however see how it can happen because I get that sensation from certain blends.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

It's usually pure sweet VAs that get me; not sure why. I wish they didn't bite me because they are so good.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't know if this makes a big difference or not or it was just my imagination, but I lit it last night and realized I needed to go to bed so let it go out. Then got up this morning and had this as my morning drive pipe. It bit far less this morning. I didn't feel that it was overly moist last night but perhaps a little more drying knocks the bite down some.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for the review, seeing this one on the bay has def peeked my interest. Would you say it's worth trying to get some from the bay? Knowing you the way I do, how high would you bid on a well aged tin?


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

It looks to be a damn popular tobacco. It's starting to sell out on some sites. I better get my fill!


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

I find this one to be a bit more spicy (Cigar like) towards the last 3rd of the bowl but creamy and smooth up front. Great review Dave.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> Thanks for the review, seeing this one on the bay has def peeked my interest. Would you say it's worth trying to get some from the bay? Knowing you the way I do, how high would you bid on a well aged tin?


I honestly wouldn't buy it on the bay. I'd just wait for it to come in stock somewhere. Unless it was like the HOTW that I got a while back. It was from 05 and only $25 per 100g tin.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

That's exactly what I wanted to know. Thanks!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

It's on Iwan Ries I believe, but for 3 bucks more a tin than you'd pay elsewhere. I'm sad that funds didn't allow me to purchase a few tins for the cellar from smokingpipes when it was in stock. It shall return though!


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

This is a tobacco that will always go in and out of stock. I have monitored it for awhile and it comes and goes very fast. Last time it was sold out for a week or 2 and came back. It is imported from Germany and it seems like it comes back quickly.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

For those of you looking to try some aged HV without having to wait, Pipestud currently has a tin "with several years of age" for $18.

http://www.pipestud.com/39501.html


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Definitely was a bit of a surprise to me when I tried it. One of my favorites, will definitely be stocking up on it when it comes back in stock.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Smokingpipes has a better price,
but it's in stock at Mars right now.
Mars is also the only vendor (that I
know of) that stocks pound bags.


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed it Dave. I don't smoke alot of straight Virginias but I do enjoy Hamborger Veermaster.


----------

